# Fattie, Fat, Fatties



## bbqgoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi all
two fatties this weekend
fattie one is a grown up fattie chevre cheese, panchetta, arti hearts and sun dried tomas...
fattie two is in honor of our jerk chix...dry roasted corn with cumin, nutmeg, allspice and cayenne & leek, red onion, cilantro, pineapple and lime salsa topped with jack cheese...

I will post some q-vue in a little bit. I had to put every thing back in the fridge cuz it is a gillion degrees today....

be back in a minute...or two...darn it's hot here today....


----------



## seboke (Jun 21, 2008)

Dang Karen!  Seeing a fatty post pop up from you makes my mouth start watering.  Ya baited me!  VERY disappointed to not find any pics here yet!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But I know you'll keep your promise, and expect to be blown away!  Don't think I have labeled a Fatty King yet, but you's the Fatty Queen in my book!  

Anxiously waiting.....


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

The first fattie is the roasted corn fattie

dry roasted corn with spices...


the pinapple salsa...


all together in the fattie....


next one the PANCETTA fatty!
note the goat cheese, sundried mators...the parmesean cheese...yum!

ruh row...where is the PANCETTA?? duh still in the pan....pre cooked!



ok minor surgery here..that pancetta is getting on that fattie hook or crook!

whew...panchetta fattie rubbed with herbs and black pepper..

jerk fattie rubbed with jerk spices...and lots of cayenne, to be served with the rest of the pinapple salsa..

done q-vue tomorrow....God willing, batteries work, everyone can wait and there are not too many brew pops involved!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy fatties to all!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 21, 2008)

Very creative, BBQG!


----------



## erain (Jun 21, 2008)

another couple additions to the phatty phenomenom!!!!! way to go kelly!!!! cant wait for the finish pics to see how it all come together!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 21, 2008)

Them be some interestin fatties there karen!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

fatties are on!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 22, 2008)

Let us know how the pineapple Salsa Fattie turned out.  These all look good and inspire me to try more variations.  Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 22, 2008)

Great ideas, Kelly! Glad to have you here to share those "outside the box" ideas of yours!!


----------



## coyote (Jun 22, 2008)

wow! you have been bustin butt today..those look wonderfull. and a lot of work..I pick the jamacin one to be da hit o de partieeee..have fun and enjoy them brew pops...


----------



## abelman (Jun 22, 2008)

A jerked, bacon weaved fatty, I love the imagination. I just wish I would have some


----------



## 1894 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kelley , or Karen ,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   those look great


----------



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

I too would like to see, and know more about the jerk fatty, and pineaplpe salsa.  Recipe, spice list, pics or fedex sample would do


----------



## ron50 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job, very original!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Fabulous looking stuff.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL! to funny~ its Kelly!
thx for bring that to the front without me having too!!
LOL again!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

Fatties fo' sure!!
here is the roasted corn jerk fattie ~ which I realized that I had orignally wanted to cube the plantain along with all the other fixings inside and had left it out, so i have to try it again with the plantain inside..drat!! this is where taking notes of your ideas comes in really handy!!
this is the one with the pinapple salsa, roasted corn..she was the belle of the ball!!


My goat cheese, basil, sundried tomato, arti choke heart fattie was really tasty, the only thing was that the filling did not stay together well, perhaps an egg in the goat cheese filling? I am not sure..the flavors were awesome and blended well, just needed something stickier...next time!


----------

